# What does your halloween pumpkin look like?



## omgdoubletacos (Oct 30, 2013)

This is mine this year. Probably why I have earned the nickname "Nerdle"


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome! Turned out great. Love. You are a very talented Nerdle! : )


----------



## Kirin (Oct 30, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## wellington (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't have a carved one this year. Not a big Halloween fan. We don't have many kids and we have to go down three flights. So, we don't hand out candy, we eat it instead . Love me some chocolate. I son used to go though when he was younger and we would hand it out back then. 
I do have a couple uncarved ones sitting outside on my back deck to be used for tort food.


I love your carved one though.


----------



## LisaTurtle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nerdle that's an awesome pumpkin!! And pretty cool nickname too lol!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 30, 2013)

Here are the pumpkins my family carved.
I did a turtle one last year...what was I thinking by not doing one again this year?!?


----------



## lkwagner (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## danosaurous (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Moozillion (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow!!! Those are some GREAT pumpkins!!!


----------



## wellington (Nov 1, 2013)

Totally agree with Moozillion. We didn't do one this year, but ours have no creativity like yours. We do the typical triangle eyes, nose and typical mouth. Boring after seeing these.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow, those are some awesome pumpkins!!! Here's mine, not nearly as creative, but I enjoyed listening to the kids recognize it as a minion as they came to the door!


----------



## rockinghorse (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 1, 2013)

Here is my boys pumpkin. He has skills.


----------



## danosaurous (Nov 1, 2013)

Everyone did such great pumpkins!! I really got into this year! (I actually carved 5!!) Had lots of fun with it


----------



## ascott (Nov 1, 2013)

So, I watched this show and here is how they cleared/carved/cleaned the pumpkin, all in one or two moments;

They did the carving (not opening the pumpkin, but doing all cut outs)
They then cut a hole in the back of the pumpkin and inserted a fire extinguisher nozzle (attached to a charged extinguisher) then placed their safety goggles on and pulled the trigger...IT WAS FRICKEN AWESOME!!!!! cleaned the gook out and blew the cut out right out and pumpkin clean and done all in a squeeze....my son and I will be doing this next year 

Oh hey....no small children should do this...well, without their parent and goggles present that is


----------



## LKentish (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## AnnV (Nov 2, 2013)

OMG! What great creative folks we have here!


----------



## Kim444 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------

